# kaarawan



## Qcumber

kaarawán = birthday

A: Kailán ang kaarawán mó? = When is your birthday?

B1: Kahápon. = Yesterday.
B2: Kahápon ná. = It was yesterday.

B3: Búkas. = Tomorrow.
B4: Búkas pá. = It will be tomorrow.
B5: Búkas ná. = It's tomorrow.

Are all the B answers correct?


----------



## moonshine

Let's see...

B1 is acceptable, B2 would sound better if it's _*kahapon pa*_, as *na *is used more in events that's happening in the present or future.

Example:

Ngayon na tayo kumain = let us eat now.
Bukas na tayo lumabas = let us go out tomorrow instead.

B3, B4 and B5 are all correct.
_*Pa* _can be used to indicate past and future events, even those that haven't occurred.

Example:

Kahapon pa ako naligo = The last time I took a bath was yesterday or I haven't taken a bath since yesterday.

Bukas pa ang panayam ko = My interview is not until tomorrow or My interview will be tomorrow.

Hindi pa ako kumain = I haven't eaten.

I hope that helps


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> B2 would sound better if it's _*kahapon pa*_, as *na *is used more in events that's happening in the present or future.


Thank you Moonshine.
It's hard for me to understand why you prefer *pa* to *na* in this case.
Let's compare with what follows.

[Situation. A nurse working in an dispensary, rings up an NGO that supplies free vaccines.]

Q: Mayroón ká báng bakúna? = Do you have vaccines?

A1: Marámi pá. = I still have plenty.
A2: Walâ ná. = I have got no more.
A3: Walâ ná kahápon at walâ pá ngayón. = I had no more yesterday, and I still haven't got any today.
A4: Mayroón pá kahápon, péro walâ ná. = I still had some yesterday, but I no longer have any.
A5: Walâ ná, péro marámi búkas. = I have got no more, but I'll have plenty tomorrow.
A6: Walâ pá. = I still haven't got any.
A7: Walâ pá búkas, péro mayroón kamakalawá. = I still won't have any tomorrow, but I'll have some the day after tomorrow.

These sentences show that *pá* indicates continuation whereas *ná* indicates discontinuation.

Let's now come back to the other situation. I suppose the full sentence from what you suggest is:
B6: Kahápon pá ang kaarawán kó. = My birthday was yesterday.

How can *pá* be associated with *kahápon *since yesterday is finished?

Perhaps you had in mind:
B7: Kahápon pá láng ang kaarawán kó. = My birthday just took place yesterday.


----------

